# Trout stamp?



## fish fanatic jr.

Hey guys, didnt know where to post this question. I have the all species license do I need to get a trout stamp to fish for them thanks Nick


----------



## quest32a

fish fanatic jr. said:


> Hey guys, didnt know where to post this question. I have the all species license do I need to get a trout stamp to fish for them thanks Nick


No such thing as a trout stamp any more. All species is all you need to fish for well "all species." You are good to go!


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

Okay thank you I must have misread something somewhere along the line. Once again thanks for the help Nick


----------

